# Kiptopeke or Fishermans Island....?



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Getting the itch to head down. Haven't heard of much going on. Anyone been to the ship's, any action?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I haven't been to the ships this year yet . But last year I noticed that there are signs on the cement ship that said you must stay back off away from them 50 feet or yards I don't remember. But I use to get as close to them as I could to fish them. In past years I have caught a 8pound flounder and a 9 pound grey trout right next to the ships.:fishing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought the signs have always been there. Nobody will give you a hassle for fishing up against them (or inside them) in a kayak.


----------

